
VodafoneUK says it carries ~10,000TB of 4G traffic a month - devbas
http://blog.vodafone.co.uk/2016/11/09/improving-network-numbers-10-mind-blowing-facts-mobile-signal-uk/
======
pyvpx
I'm curious what is the average revenue per GB of 4G (or mobile data in
general). That the entirety of their 4G network bandwidth usage is about
30Gbps (averaged over the month) is slightly surprising to a not-mobile
network engineer such as myself.

------
SuperGent
In the UK Vodaphone offered free 1GB of 4G in september to me and I assume
other subscribers. I wonder if that was to help boost these numbers, or was
just marketing.

~~~
aexaey
1GB is pretty close to the average it seems:

65,110,000 [1] * 90% [2] * 18.2% [3] = 10665018 subscribers

10PB / 10665018 = 937MB per subscriber per month.

[1] Total population of the UK,
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_kingdom](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_kingdom)

[2] Guestimate for market penetration figure

[3] Vodafone's market share:
[https://www.statista.com/statistics/375986/market-share-
held...](https://www.statista.com/statistics/375986/market-share-held-by-
mobile-phone-operators-united-kingdom-uk/)

~~~
mdrzn
Vodafone and other carriers also offer some all-you-can-eat plan in the UK, so
I guess it's an higher avg with less subscribers. Also, I hate that the same
carriers in other EU countries don't offer the same plans.

